# Laurell K. Hamilton



## its_the_concept (Sep 29, 2004)

A abosulutely adore the anita blake series. I've been hooked on it for years. You know how there are SW fans, well i'm that way with the series. If they had this book made into a movie...i would camp out to see it. A little obsessive, i know, but all the interwoven conflicts are great. I never want to get to the end of the book, yet i can't stop flipping hte pages. She has a new one out, my mom just got it yesterday and it's all i can do not to swipe it and read it. Not that she wouldn't mind, but i'm not a pace reader. I'd be done in two...three days then reread it a hundred more times. 

Though, on the negative respect, i don't like how the main character, anita, has been boinking everything. Her profession is awesome, but the last book Hamilton wrote just was a little too much I think where the sexual stuff was concerned. Who doesn't love a little romance, but what about the rest of the plot?


----------



## JenJoyful (Sep 29, 2004)

Yeah, I adore this series as well. I started right from book one, so i'm definitely in the camp that believes the series totally changed in Narcissus in Chains.

It's almost as if LKH is having a problem seperating Merry & Anita. They are starting to blend into similar characters.

I don't mind all the sex, though I hate that plot is sacrificed for it, but my gripe is that at the beginning Anita had such strong morals. I find it really unbelievable that she wouldn't be feeling really dirty jumping in and out of other people's beds...


----------



## its_the_concept (Sep 29, 2004)

I did read the first book of the Merry series, though i must admit i'm not an avid reader yet of that. It's definitely her style though, you can tell that right off the bat, but I think you are right when you say she is having troubles separating Merry and Anita. 

I actually did read the first few chapters of Incubus dreams. Couldn't help myself...though i'll try to read slowly. 

What do you think of Micah? Maybe it's because he came after Richard that he really doesn't have the same...punch as him. Or perhaps it's because he's such a mellow guy. I don't know, but in my little mental bubble, he is still not at the top of the character pyramid with Anita, JC, and Richard.


----------



## JenJoyful (Oct 1, 2004)

Yeah, i'm not a big fan of Micah either. I think it's because Anita was so resistant of both Richard and Jean-Claude in the beginning. They each earned their ways into her life. 

Micah on the other hand just appears and is automagically accepted. He didn't work for her affections. Anita originally was a very distrustful person, it makes no sense for her to just take Micah into her bed. 

Also, Micah hasn't been given much character development. I tend to think of him as wallpaper. Just there to pretty up the room.


----------



## spirituous (Oct 2, 2004)

Just got the first four Anita Blake books as a present. I have already read the first two and LOVE THEM! LKH is coming here on Monday also, hopefully I'll be able to go see her and stalk her I MEAN GET A SIGNED COPY from her. Ahem. Yes, really like LKH. I think I will get started on Circus of the Damned today at some point if I ever get off the internet. Haha.


----------



## fleakeepr (Nov 29, 2004)

I love this series, and I can't wait to get the next one. I just haven't had time yet. Ah well, I'll just go to Borders this weekend and get it.


----------



## Elemental_Emissary (Dec 11, 2004)

I am a huge fan Laurell K. Hamilton, but I follow the Merry Gentry series moreso than the Anita Blake series. I'm so hooked on Merry and co. that I'm desperate for next book!  :lol:


----------

